# Butterfly Weed



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Locally a medicine began to bloom this week, Asclepias tuberosa, butterfly weed or pleurisy root. It is one the milkweeds. It was once in the United States Pharmacopoeia for the treatment of pleurisy. Pleurisy – inflammation of the outer lung tissues and inner chest wall. The root actually treats a wide range of lung and respiratory conditions, a good plant to know and nice to look at…

It’s common throughout much of the US. Lots of folks have it as a lawn ornamental. The root can grow several feet into the ground.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Cotton.
This plant has been hybridized & can be bought from a few catalogs, they come in many colors orange,yellow, light pink & dark pink.
It is hard to transplant from the wild, but the seed can be collected.
So one could grow a bed if one had a mind too.


----------

